# Fireplace Grate for cooking with Cast Iron Skillets



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

We are fortunate enough to have a fireplace in both the living room and kitchen. My wife loves to cook with cast iron skillets on an open fire. So the old fireplace grate was ready to be replaced and i was not going to spend $40.00 on a cheap chinese made cast iron piece of junk that will burn up in no time. I welded my own out of 1/2 inch rebar and incorporated a cook shelf with three adjustable levels. The grate is 32" across at the front, 24" across at the back and 20" deep. Should you just want to have a fire in the kitchen you simply remove the the cook shelf. This will be very durable, I previously made a rebar fireplace grate for the living room and it is still going strong after two seasons of use. I just thought i would share the idea.









Friends of ours came over to the house now they want me to build one for their fireplace. Does anyone know if there is such a thing as a standard size for a fireplace? If so I may try and build some and see if my local farm supply (I know the owner) can sell them.


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice looking setup.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice set up


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sure is id like something like that!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Clever. I like how you fit it in so custom cut, so nothing slides or falls off. ::clapping::

Pat yourself on the back. You deserve it!


----------

